# newbie in need of help, yes another one !



## weejoiner (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi folks

New on here, been coffee luver for a long time and after a visit to Italy a few years ago only the real thing will do. Espresso !!!!!

I have had a variety of budget machines over the years and the other day I got a used Gran Gaggia on the old flea bay and would you credit it, problems.

Firstly it needed a good clean, well that came as no surprise, but my problem is this.,,

There doesnt seem to be any room in the basket for the coffee. I put in what I thought seemed about a sensible amount for the basket but couldnt get the porta on the machine. Coffee was pressing into shower head. It is a large basket, and I think it may be for a coffee pod.

Does anyone know if it uses a different shower head fitting for pods that would be too big for normal use ?????

If anyone has any knowledge of these I would be so gratefull for any help.

Was having a wee look through this forum earlier and think it looks good so you might not have heard the last of me.

Many many thanks in advance and hope everyone is having a very good evening.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome!

Quick question before anyone else asks; Did you tamp?

If you did, then it may be that there is a pod basket in the machine

Would you mind posting a photo of the portafilter / basket?


----------



## weejoiner (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Glenn

Thanks for replying to my thread.

Yes Tamped it.

Also tried reducing coffee until I could get porta on and then reducing again so no coffe was touching the shower but that meant there was very little coffee in the basket and when it poured it wasnt right at all. It also left a mush in the basket instead of a nice pancake.

Will try and get a photo on tommorow.

Many thanks for now.


----------



## weejoiner (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry havent got around to doing pic as late in from work last few nights. However...... Just stumbled upon some Q & A on a site while hunting for a parts and it appears Im not the first to have this problem, although it would seem to be a rare one, but it looks as if the Gran may have a dedicated showerhead/screen for pods that is reported to protrude further into the basket than normal. I also have looked at a Utube clip showing use of the Gran, unfortunaltely it was foriegn so couldnt tell what was being said but the chap did show how to put a pod in a basket, then showed how to offer a shower head up to the machine, then, the clip jumped to him using ground coffee so I didnt get the "full story" so to speak. So I guess I am also now looking for,in addition to advise, best place to get the parts that I may be looking for. Thanks again for now Colin


----------

